# Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*

					PC Games Hardware veröffentlicht neben seinem traditionellen Monatsheft und Print-Sonderheften auch seit einiger Zeit in regelmäßigen Abständen rein digitale Sonderhefte. Bereits erschienen sind Dossiers zu Wasserkühlung, Radeon und SSD/RAM. An dieser Stelle verschaffen wir Ihnen einen Überblick.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: MarktÃ¼bersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, WakÃ¼ - Ãœberblick*

Hi Thilo,
es geht um diese News. (passt ja indirekt für kommende Ausgaben)
ID Cooling: Neuer Anbieter auf dem CPU-Kuhler-Markt - Wie finden Sie die ersten Modelle?

Seit kurzem sind viele Luftkühler gelistet: 
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: ID-Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ID-Cooling Hunter VC-3D scheint ein OC-Modell mit guter Leistung zu werden.

Außerdem gibts auch Wasserkühlungen:
Komplettsets mit Hersteller: ID-Cooling Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ID-Cooling Hunter Duet scheint eine Kombokühlung von CPU+GPU zu sein.

Wenn du willst kannst ja ne nachfolge News schreiben. 
Schönen Abend noch.

Ps. Netzteile steigen derzeit im Preis etwa 5-10 %.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*

Da meine Frage an anderer Stelle wohl untergegangen ist, hier noch mal: 

Auf der DVD der Printausgabe befindet sich ja die "PC Games Hardware WISSEN "Die spannende IT-History" 02-2014" als PDF. 

Erst einmal ein ganz fettes Grats dafür. 

Nun würde ich dieses Wissensbuch aber gerne als Print haben (bin halt noch gerne analog und habe gerne bedrucktes Papier in der Hand). 
Bevor ich mir jedoch die Ausgabe von 02.2014 zulege, wollte ich fragen, ob hier eine überarbeitete und ergänzte Neuauflage geplant ist ?

LG, HaMa


----------



## ChrisMK72 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*

Wieso kann man nicht einfach jedes Heft einzeln kaufen, als download ?

Ich wäre bereit den gleichen Preis zu zahlen, für den digitalen download, der ja wesentlich weniger Kosten generiert, als ein echtes Heft, auch wenn es ohne DvD wäre.
Die Hefte landen eh irgendwann alle im Altpapier.

Also sowohl was die Umwelt angeht, als auch den Reingewinn, wäre doch ein Angebot für einzelne Hefte online bereitzustellen sinnvoll, oder nicht ?

Ich meine, wie oft hab ich schon versucht eine PCGH zu kaufen und hab sie da, wo ich sie sonst kriege(Tankstellen/Kioske) nicht mehr bekommen ?
Das Problem wäre mit einem digitalen Download gelöst.
Da weiß ich wo ich das Heft kriege und muss nicht erst stundenlang herumfahren, um dann doch nix zu finden und Sprit zu verbrauchen.

Und ich schließe doch kein Abo ab, wenn ich mir nur bestimmte Hefte kaufen möchte.
Das mache ich weder mit der Print, noch mit einem download.

Naja, werd' mal wieder versuchen mir die nächste Ausgabe irgendwo zu kaufen, wenn ich sie finde.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*

Unsere digitalen Vertriebsplattformen bieten alle den Einzelheftkauf an. Nur einzelne Artikel können wir leider noch nicht bieten.
PCGH digital lesen: Apps fur iOS, Android und Kindle Fire sowie Browser-Anwendung erklart


----------



## ChrisMK72 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Digitale PCGH-Sonderhefte: Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, SSD/RAM, Radeon, Wakü - Überblick*

Danke ! 
Das mit dem ePaper hatte ich noch nicht gefunden.

Werd' das ab der nächsten Ausgabe mal testen.
Für 3,99€ find' ich das Angebot super. Vielen Dank.


edit: gekauft. 
Ersteindruck: Klasse !


----------

